# Kitchen chair butt impression



## gurmongas (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi my name is James and Im new to the forum.I've been in woodworking for about 25 yrs...started in trim and graduated to wall-units,custom cabinets and residential pre-finished libraries and custom wineracks.

I have been asked to make 2 kitchen chairs to match an existing set and need help in making a jig to route the butt & leg impression on the chair seat.any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks....James


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums James.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

gurmongas said:


> Hi my name is James and Im new to the forum.I've been in woodworking for about 25 yrs...started in trim and graduated to wall-units,custom cabinets and residential pre-finished libraries and custom wineracks.
> 
> I have been asked to make 2 kitchen chairs to match an existing set and need help in making a jig to route the butt & leg impression on the chair seat.any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks....James


Make yourself a copy router, there's plenty of simple versions on the web.
Set your wood up at the same height as the original chair and copy rout away.
Otherwise, an angle grinder with a roto-rasp attachment or #40 grit sanding disk.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello James, 
somewhere I saw an article by a gentleman who made these seats regularly. He had made a jig for his router, and I am trying to recollect how it was all set up, but pretty much the router base was fastened to a round bottom plate which rode in a jig shaped like the waves which you want to rout into the seat. Not very helpful I know. Sorry. I just cant recall where I saw it. No doubt a magazine, but I have hundreds of them and don't want to go thru them all. Anyway I hope this gives you an idea and you can run with it from there.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day James

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

There is an article in the current issue of American Woodworker regarding routing out a seat with a similar albeit different jig, but it will help convey the idea better with some pictures.


----------



## gurmongas (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome and all the info everyone. Looks like since I only have 2 chair seats to make and too much to do already I'll probly sanding disc to get the job done,but when I have a little more time I'm definitely going to make a duplicating jig. Thats something I want to take my time on because I would want it to be really true,precise & sturdy. I dont want to rush it and have a piece of crap.I promise to pick your brains in the near future. Until then or the next jig crisis...Thanks again....James


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Remember that "real" form-fitting seats are made by hand with a combination of inshaves and scorps.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

*Found that article*

I found that article I was describing and you should find it attached here in PDF format if all goes well. I need to say that this is NOT my work and I don't remember where I downloaded it from, but would like to acknowledge someone else's body of work.


----------

